# Chronarch 50 MG upgrade/fix post recall



## pattymac2306 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey everybody,

Ok, so i finally have time to start fishing again and i pulled out all my old fishing gear from a while back. 

I have 2 and a chronarch 50mg that is corroded which was one of the reasons i sCuradostopped using it. Unfortunately i never got around to sending it in for the shell upgrade. 

I called in today and they no longer offer the upgrade since they don't have the parts :/ so i don't know what to do to fix it and was wanting to get your help.

I really like the reel and don't want to have to replace it but if it ends up being that expensive just to get the parts then I will probably get one off ebay or something.

LOVE this reel though. Would love any advice how to help prevent it on the sensitive reels like 50 mg. Im still reading all the past articles as to improve my knowledge of what i can do with the reel. 

Thank you,


----------



## pattymac2306 (Jun 1, 2009)

So took the reel apart and it looks pretty rough. Everything has some sort of corrosion on it, i hear coke can clear off some of the simple stuff off metal pieces?

Parts:
BNT2927 Bearing
BNT2937 Bearing
BNT2948 Bearing
BNT3166 One Piece Frame
BNT2164 Yoke

i would like to upgrade these parts and or find replacements as to get it in working order again, but it seems to be pretty difficult to track down parts so any advice or options would be much appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok, being that they dont carry that frame anymore and they dont have any upgraded frames.
You can swap the frame BNT 3166 out for a BNT3555 (CU100D). Its close in color and it wont have as bad an issue with corrosion as the MG frame
The parts will interchange just fine.
BNT 2927 Spool bearings, Boca part number for ceramic hybrid SMR103C-YZZ#5LD. You'll need 2 of course
BNT 2937 Pinion bearing, Boca part number SMR128C-YZZ#5LD
BNT 2948 Drive shaft bearing, Boca part number SMR85C-YZZ#5LD

Not sure why you think the yoke needs to be replaced unless its worn really bad. Dont really have to change too many of those out. Either way you can order another one from Shimano Direct.

Shimano Direct 877 577 0600
Boca Bearings 800 332 3256

Hope this helps...Dip


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The parts have been discontinued for the frame upgrade. We have a few frames left, but the frame guards and other parts are no longer available.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Bantam1 said:


> The parts have been discontinued for the frame upgrade. We have a few frames left, but the frame guards and other parts are no longer available.


Too bad. It's the best reel Shimano ever made IMHO.


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

If it isn't too bad I have had a few that I had to dig the corrosion out of and tape the back and fill in with epoxy to replace the corrosion.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=465031&highlight=epoxy


----------

